# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Դրսում լսված արտահայտություններ...

## Artgeo

Այս թեման վաղուց էի ուզում բացել, պարզապես ուզում էի, որ առաջին գրառման մեջ լիներ շատ ուժեղ արտահայտություն, և ահա այսօր Riddle-ը պատմեց մի այդպիսի արտահայտության մասին։ Գրում ենք դրսում լսված հետաքրքիր, ծիծաղելի, տարօրինակ արտահայտությունները։  :Wink:  

Իսկ հիմա Riddle-ի պատմածը.
-Երեկ խանութուն 2 տղայի խոսակցություն եմ լսում, մեկը մեկին ասում է «Արա, իրա տատին շաաատ մեծ ա, մի 90-100 տարեկան կլնի, *եղեռնի մասնակից ա»* ։  :Shok:   :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Rhayader (07.01.2011)

----------


## Մանե

Մի անգամ տրանսպորտի մեջ մի կին էր նստած. Մեր մոտ մի ռեստորան կա«Առյուծ արքա». Էդ կինն էլ առաջ եկավ ու ասեց.
-Առյուծ արքայի արձանի մոտ կպահեք.

Մի անգամ էլ էլի էդ ռեստորանի կողքի եկեղեցու մոտով անցնելիս մի աղջիկ հարցրեց.
-Առյուծ արքայի եկեղեցին սա՞ :Smile:   է

----------

Rhayader (07.01.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ հիմա Riddle-ի պատմածը.
> -Երեկ խանութուն 2 տղայի խոսակցություն եմ լսում, մեկը մեկին ասում է «Արա, իրա տատին շաաատ մեծ ա, մի 90-100 տարեկան կլնի, *եղեռնի մասնակից ա»* ։


Ընկերներիցս մեկը մի օր պատմեց, թե ինչպես է ապրիլի 24-ի նախօրեին պատահաբար լսել այսպիսի մի խոսակցություն.
-Վաղը ի՞նչ ես անում։
-Հեչ, ոչ մի բան։
-Դե արի վաղը իրար հետ գնանք եղեռն անենք։ 
 :Blink:   :Wacko:  
Խոսքը, բնականաբար, Ծիծեռնակաբերդ գնալու մասին էր ընդամենը...

----------

Rhayader (07.01.2011)

----------


## Cleopatra

> Մի անգամ տրանսպորտի մեջ մի կին էր նստած. Մեր մոտ մի ռեստորան կա«Առյուծ արքա». Էդ կինն էլ առաջ եկավ ու ասեց.
> -Առյուծ արքայի արձանի մոտ կպահեք.
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ էլի էդ ռեստորանի կողքի եկեղեցու մոտով անցնելիս մի աղջիկ հարցրեց.
> -Առյուծ արքայի եկեղեցին սա՞ է


  :LOL:   <<Առյուծ արքայի եկեղեցին>>վերջն էր :LOL:

----------


## aniko

ուրեմն մի անգամ  երթուղայինով անցնում էի Բաղրամյան փողոցով, մեկ էլ հենց հասանք Ազգային ժողովի մոտ, մի տղա 2-3 տարեկան, նայեց շենքին ու հարցրեց.
- Պապա ես ա գազանանանոցը?
պապանել
- հա բալես, ես էլ ուրիշ տիպի գազանանոց ա
 :LOL:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Rhayader (07.01.2011), _Հրաչ_ (07.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## Srtik

Մի օր դպրոցում էրեխեքից մեկը հարցրեց.
_Ցուրտա՞, թե՞ ես եմ ցրտում:

----------

Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մի անգամ էրեբունի ամրոց-թանգարանում լսել եմ
«Էս Արգիշտի թագավորի ռեմոնդ արած պալատներն են»  արտահայտությունը

----------

Անտիգոնե (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## TigranM

Ես խոսակցությունը մետրոյում եմ լսել.
-Ապե ընգրս հեռախոս ունի վերջնա,կոդ ես հավաքում մետրոյում բռնումա: :LOL:

----------

xaladilnick (06.02.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## otar

1) - Հա Ապեր... հա ընգերս ցավտ   տանեմ պրոսպեկտի մոստի վրա եմ  հեսա գալիս եմ...

2) - ընգեր  ճիշտը փաստ ա  :Smile:  

3) -Գերմանիայու կա*տ*ի*պ*ուլյացիա 

4) - Ես սիրում եմ ևրոպական *քաղաքներ* - Ֆրանսիան, Անգլիան, Իտալիան... տենց էլի

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

-- Մինչև *չ*անցնելը կպահեք:

----------


## Gohar

Այսօր ֆորումներից մեկում մի հետաքրքիր կարծիք կարդացի՝



> Ցավոք բացառություններ էլ կան...
> Փորձեք փողոցներում ու այլ հասարակական վայրերում թափած պոռնիկներին հարցրեք "ինչու՞ ես քեզ վաճառում"։
> Պատասխանը կարող եմ հուշել... "բա ի՞նչ անեմ, աշխատանք չկա"։
> Տո այ "անասունի չիր", եթե դու կարողանում ես խափել ինքդ քեզ, դա չի նշանակում, որ մարդիք "խոտ են ուտում" քո պես։

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

-վարունգ, պամիդոր, կարտոշկա, սոոոխ!
-գազար, բազուուուկ!
-------------------------------
-ժավելի սպիրտ!
-------------------------------
-թարմը ձուկ!!

----------

Rhayader (07.01.2011)

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Կիրակի առավոտները հաճախ քնից հանող ձայն` Կաաթ,Մածուուն:

----------


## Tumbler

Ինձ մի հատ խոզի գովյադինա կտաք՞ :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), Rhayader (07.01.2011), _Հրաչ_ (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## Նախարար

Սրճարաններից մեկում բոլորովին վերջորս մի հեղինակավոր մարդուց լսեցի այս արտահայտությունը

Խոսում էր հեռախոսով 
- հավանաբար անգլերենով հարց էին տվել Hello, how are you
- ինքն ել ոչ տարավ ոչ բերեց պատասխանեց Thank you, you how are you.

----------

Freeman (04.08.2010), _Հրաչ_ (07.01.2011)

----------


## asho

Շատ եմ լսել հատկապես տղաներից:
-ցեխ դառա
-ծաղիկ առ, գնա քեզ դիմավորի
-քեզ գցի գրպանդ, ցեփը փակի
-ստրելկա լինել

----------

Rhayader (07.01.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջերս խանութում գնումներ անելիս ակամա լսեցի երիտասարդ վաճառողուհիների խիստ կենցաղային զրույցից այսպիսի մի պատառիկ.
- Ասեցի, որ չեմ կարա գամ, նենց նեխել նեխեց, հոտը մինչև ստեղ էկավ...  :Bad:   :Shok:

----------

..Ando.. (20.07.2010), Mark Pauler (07.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ հիմա Riddle-ի պատմածը.
> -Երեկ խանութուն 2 տղայի խոսակցություն եմ լսում, մեկը մեկին ասում է «Արա, իրա տատին շաաատ մեծ ա, մի 90-100 տարեկան կլնի, *եղեռնի մասնակից ա»* ։


Հեռուստատեսությամբ եմ լսել մի սփյուռքահայ ասաց. «քանի մը դարի առաջ սփյուռքին մեջ հնչակները դաշնակներու փարև չէին տա, նույնիսկ եղեռնը միասին չէինք տոներ…»:

----------

..Ando.. (20.07.2010), Ariadna (20.07.2010), Freeman (04.08.2010), Mark Pauler (07.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), Morg (08.12.2010), paniaG (07.01.2011), Rhayader (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011)

----------


## Մանոն

Բակով անցնելիս լսում եմ երկու փոքր տղաների զրույց: Մեկը մյուսին հարցրեց.
–Որ մեծանաս ի՞նչ ես դառնալու:
–Զոհված ազատամարտիկ,–լուրջ-լուրջ պատասխանեց մյուսը:

----------


## Amaru

> Բակով անցնելիս լսում եմ երկու փոքր տղաների զրույց: Մեկը մյուսին հարցրեց.
> –Որ մեծանաս ի՞նչ ես դառնալու:
> –Զոհված ազատամարտիկ,–լուրջ-լուրջ պատասխանեց մյուսը:


Իրենց թվում ա՝ կատակ արեցին... Շատ անհամ կատակ ա, շատ...  :Cry:

----------

Ariadna (07.01.2011), Freeman (04.08.2010), Mark Pauler (07.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (07.01.2011), Հարդ (07.01.2011), Ձայնալար (07.01.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

-Արա ախպեր ես ըտե լոմկա մտա  :Smile:

----------

Mark Pauler (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (08.01.2011)

----------


## Shah

հաճախ լսում եմ "մուզունգու" բառը իմ հետեվից... էդպես են անվանում սպիտակամորթներին տեղացիները:

----------

Mark Pauler (07.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), Գեա (08.01.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

Շուկայում խիստ զբաղված վաճառականը.
- Ժողովուրդ ջան, հերթով մոտեցեք: Ես Կամասուտրան չեմ, որ 10 ձեռ ունենամ:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (07.01.2011), Interdenominational (09.01.2011), Jarre (07.01.2011), Leo Negri (24.01.2011), Mark Pauler (07.01.2011), matlev (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), paniaG (07.01.2011), Rhayader (07.01.2011), V!k (07.01.2011), Yellow Raven (08.01.2011), _Հրաչ_ (07.01.2011), Արևածագ (08.01.2011), Գեա (08.01.2011), Հենո (13.01.2011), Ձայնալար (07.01.2011), Մանուլ (08.01.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (07.01.2011)

----------


## ars83

Երթուղայինում երկու, մեղմ ասած, զարգացածությամբ չտառապող օրիորդների խոսակցությունից.
- Ձմեռ պապի... Մեկը չկա, մեզ մի բան նվիրի:
- Հայերը տենց են. 99%-ը սուտ ա, 1%-ն էլ՝ կասկածելի:

----------

Ariadna (07.01.2011), CactuSoul (08.01.2011), Jarre (07.01.2011), Mark Pauler (07.01.2011), matlev (08.01.2011), Meme (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011), paniaG (07.01.2011), Rhayader (07.01.2011), Yellow Raven (08.01.2011), Արևածագ (08.01.2011), Հայկօ (09.01.2011), Ձայնալար (07.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (08.01.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հիվանդատես գնացած մեկը իր ընկերոջը բողոքում ա հիվանդանոցի անձնակազմից:
Արա-ախպեր, դրանք մեզ լրիվ չամիչով բուլկու տեղ էին դրել… Մտածում էին, ով մեղավոր աչքերը վրներս չռի հազար մանեթ ջեբներն ենք դնելու…  Իրեք հոգու տվի, չորոդի վրա արդեն իզմեն էր կոխել…

----------

Ariadna (07.01.2011), CactuSoul (08.01.2011), Meme (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011), Yellow Raven (08.01.2011), Արևածագ (08.01.2011), Գեա (08.01.2011), Մանուլ (08.01.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (07.01.2011)

----------

